

Ranking highly in search engines has nothing to do with SEO - joshklein
http://www.joshklein.net/seo-search-ranking-strategy-tip

======
byoung2
SEO is a lot like weight loss...people always look for the shortcut, when
there is a surefire way to do it. People think they can lose weight with a
magic pill, craze diet, or amazing exercise machine, when the surefire way is
to eat less and exercise more.

With SEO, there's no magical formula for structuring your page or writing meta
tags...the best way to rank highly is to have lots of unique, useful content
and have people link to you. Any site with thousands of pages of unique
content and lots of links ranks highly for the terms on those pages.

Google "digital camera reviews" and you'll see a site I worked on, Steve's
Digicams, comes up 4th because there are 20,000 pages of digital camera
reviews spanning 12 years that hundreds of people have linked to because the
information is useful.

This is not to say that you can't game the system a little. One way is with
niche content. The less competition there is for a keyword, the easier it is
to move to the top of the rankings with fewer links. Look at
<http://www.wisegeek.com/> as an example. They find terms that have high
search traffic, but few results. Then they pay writers to create content
targeting those terms. They still have unique content, but they require fewer
links in to vote them to the top of the results.

------
monk-e-boy
wrong

